# Well, it's official...



## amandacurrie (Nov 23, 2015)

... Thor loves me more than lettuce (and my boyfriend Al).

Our little guy is finally wanting to climb onto our fingers without being prompted! We put him to the challenge last night when, on one side of his perch, Al offered him some lettuce (Thor's absolute favourite) and on the other side I offered my finger perch. 

THOR PICKED ME. I've never been so chuffed in my life - clearly loves his mumma more than dad hehe  (just kidding- he and Al have some lovely bonding moments too)

Just wanted to share his progress!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Awwwww that's brilliant  I would be chuffed too  well done


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How awesome is that....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's awesome! How cute


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

Its beautiful when they search for you by themselves.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Awwwww - so cute!!!!!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I would be very proud if I were you! My girls seem to like me more than my hubby, and two of them bite him pretty hard in the morning when he tries to weigh them. It's every morning and every time. And they bite really hard!  Then right after that, I go in to get the very girl that just nailed him, and pull her right out with no issues!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Well*

I have a Christmas prayer for Each and every TB Member and Their very special birdies. May peace and joy and good health abound all over this globe. 
Jo Ann:budge::hug:ray::hug::budgie:


----------

